# Transport/transfer of frozen embryos from Ninewells to GCRM



## Crystal Lil (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi everyone. I'm just wondering if anyone has had experience of transporting frozen embryos from Ninewells to another clinic? 

I have undergone 1 IVF cycle at Ninewells, though I live in Glasgow. My cycle was paused mid-August because I developed OHSS. They collected 35 eggs and 8 of them were frozen as day 5 blastocysts. I was initially told that the Frozen Embryo Transfer would take place 2-3 months later, when all the drugs were out of my system and I was no longer at risk of developing severe OHSS. However, I have now been told that I am on a waiting list and that there are no available places for FETs before the end of this year. Because of the Christmas shut-down, I am being told that the FET will likely take place somewhere around end Jan/early Feb.

I am SICK of waiting (who isn't?!) and so I'm considering just getting my embies and paying for private treatment in Glasgow. I have been advised that GCRM is the best place to go and I've contacted them to ask about prices, success rates and time frames. They seem to think that it might be possible to do the FET before the end of the year if we get things moving fairly quickly.

I just wondered if anyone had any experience of moving their embryos from Ninewells and whether they had any hassle doing this? GCRM thought it could be done 'in a matter of weeks'. We are not well off, so it is scary to think about having to pay ~£1,500 (this is what it would cost for the FET and also to transport the embies) - and that the FET might still not work. Then a further £1150 for each further FET after that. But the thought of having to wait 6 months between FETs at Ninewells is pushing me over the edge. I will be 41 in April 2015. Tick tock tick tock.

Anyway - if anyone has done this and can tell me how easy it was (or not!) and how long it took, that would be really helpful.

Thanks x


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

I haven't moved embryos from Ninewells but I have moved embryos from the Lister Clinic in London to GCRM. It was a relatively easy process. Xx


----------

